# Cottagecore villagers?



## GoatKweenie (Mar 19, 2021)

Who would be some great villagers to have on a cottagecore themed island? I've got six or seven villagers on my island I'm wanting to move out. 

TIA


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 19, 2021)

A list of villagers I think are cute and cottagecore;
Fauna; cute normal brown deer
Deirdre; brown uchi deer
Poppy; little normal brown squirrel
Marshal; smug, cream colored squirrel
Beau; lazy, sweet deer


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2021)

definitely fauna/beau/erik, the deer villagers work perfectly with cottagecore themes! i also think that molly and rudy fit!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 19, 2021)

I agree with the suggestions above, especially the deer villagers who’d fit really well in a cottage core theme and Molly, Marshall and Poppy are all really sweet too.

Another squirrel could be Blaire, a smooth dark grey squirrel or maybe Cally. For a cub villager maybe Olive, the normal cub - they’re both cute and quite neutral colours to fit in with the theme.

Some koalas like Melba, Ozzie and Gonzo also have a neutral colour scheme (beige and greys) and they have a mix of personalities - normal, lazy and cranky.

Also think the dog villagers Bea, Goldie or Maddie could fit in quite well, they’re all cute villagers with quite plain designs and the brown and cream colour schemes would work well on a cottage core island.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 19, 2021)

Maple definitely.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Mar 19, 2021)

Stella and biskit both have log houses. They look so nice with my kinda cottage themed island lol.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 19, 2021)

I think the best villagers would the ones with natural colorings and have wooden or log looks to their houses

Anchovy or Sparro (birds)
Blaire, Cally, Poppy (squirrel)
Bonbon, Claude, Dotty (rabbit)
Lily, Henry, Prince, Tad (frog)
Deirdre, Erik, Fauna (deer)
Dobie, Fang (wolf)
Drake, Molly (duck)
Maple (cub)
Grizzly, Ike,  Teddy (bear)


----------



## maria110 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> I think the best villagers would the ones with natural colorings and have wooden or log looks to their houses
> 
> Anchovy or Sparro (birds)
> Blaire, Cally, Poppy (squirrel)
> ...



I saw a photo of someone's island who had Molly, Maple, Fauna and Poppy and they did look wonderful together with their natural color schemes.  Sylvana is another squirrel (or ferret?) who would work.  Her house looks cute tucked into the woods.  When I had a more cottage-ish island, Felicity fit in well as did Vivian.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 19, 2021)

here's an image made by froggycrossing on youtube that should give you an idea on who to look for!


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2021)

if you’re still open to suggestions, i think the following villagers could fit in nicely;

ava (normal, chicken) 
daisy (normal, dog)
deena (normal, duck)
deli (lazy, monkey)
diana (snooty, deer)
flip (jock, monkey) 
maggie (normal, pig)
sally (normal, squirrel).

good luck!


----------

